# ezjail at start can't find indexinfo distr



## mrpsycho (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello,

tried to find similar problem... but it looks like nobody got it. 

so, I'm trying to make different flavours with installing software from ports.
and for example, i can't install ports-mgmt/portdowngrade cause of:


```
Making all in m4
Making all in tests
===>  Staging for gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1
===>   gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1 depends on executable: indexinfo - not found
===>   gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1 depends on executable: indexinfo - not found
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /basejail/usr/ports/devel/gettext-runtime
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /basejail/usr/ports/devel/gettext-tools
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /basejail/usr/ports/devel/subversion
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /basejail/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portdowngrade
```


and this is sick, cause after starting jail I may see it: 

```
root@erlang18_09:~ # whereis indexinfo
indexinfo: /usr/local/bin/indexinfo /usr/ports/print/indexinfo
```

also, i had tried to install indexinfo via pkg and via /usr/ports/print/indexinfo
but it doesn't help

what do you recommend to install this?


----------



## chrbr (Nov 7, 2016)

I have tried to build ports-mgmt/portdowngrade with ports-mgmt/poudriere and it works. The lines related to print/indexinfo are

```
===>   portdowngrade-1.5 depends on executable: svn - not found
===>   Installing existing package /packages/All/subversion-1.9.4.txz
[pkg.esprimo.local] Installing subversion-1.9.4...
[pkg.esprimo.local] `-- Installing expat-2.2.0...
[pkg.esprimo.local] `-- Extracting expat-2.2.0: .......... done
[pkg.esprimo.local] `-- Installing serf-1.3.9_1...
[pkg.esprimo.local] |   `-- Installing apr-1.5.2.1.5.4_2...
[pkg.esprimo.local] |   | `-- Installing gdbm-1.12...
[pkg.esprimo.local] |   |   `-- Installing indexinfo-0.2.6...
[pkg.esprimo.local] |   |   `-- Extracting indexinfo-0.2.6: .... done
[pkg.esprimo.local] |   |   `-- Installing gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1...
[pkg.esprimo.local] |   |   `-- Extracting gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1: .......... done
[pkg.esprimo.local] |   | `-- Extracting gdbm-1.12: .......... done
[pkg.esprimo.local] |   | `-- Installing db5-5.3.28_5...
[pkg.esprimo.local] |   | `-- Extracting db5-5.3.28_5: .......... done
[pkg.esprimo.local] |   `-- Extracting apr-1.5.2.1.5.4_2: .......... done
[pkg.esprimo.local] `-- Extracting serf-1.3.9_1: .......... done
[pkg.esprimo.local] `-- Installing sqlite3-3.14.1_1...
[pkg.esprimo.local] `-- Extracting sqlite3-3.14.1_1: .......... done
[pkg.esprimo.local] Extracting subversion-1.9.4: .......... done
===>   portdowngrade-1.5 depends on executable: svn - found
===>   Returning to build of portdowngrade-1.5
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: stage          >============================
===>  Staging for portdowngrade-1.5
```
The only options I have disabled are

```
OPTIONS_UNSET+=DOCS
OPTIONS_UNSET+=NLS
```
Therefore it should work as you have expected already. May be the exact command you have entered would give some idea what went wrong.
P.S. I have edited the text a few times because of tag errors I did not found sooner.


----------

